# New Owner Of 322Frl



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

Hi everyone. We are somewhat new to the "Outbacks" but not to camping. When the children were young we camped in a 1968 Stury pop-up for years. Now that all three are thru college, married, and having grandchildren for us (6 in all) we are back camping. In March we purchased a 2006 Outback 26rls TT. Loved it; but all of a sudden"they" came along with us everywhere we went. We are pulling the TT with a GMC Yukon XL and have now decided to upgrade TV and camper. We purchased a 2008 Chevy Silverado 6.6 Duramax dually. We love it. We have been looking for the last "two" months and decided on a Sydney 322frl 5'er. The DW said she wasn't looking anymore it was getting to confusing and she had counted to three. We pick her up October 10th 2011. I have heard towing a 5'er is easy but backing is different. Slower is better is what I'm hearing. I would appreciate any suggestions so that our first time out is not spent listening to her screaming and waving her arms. By the way we have the 26rls listed for sale, in the ATL area; 404-695-7053. Thanks to all!


----------

